# insurance



## suzannesadiqa (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi everyone...........I'm new to this site but hope someone out there can help me.

I'm trying to find motor home insurance for a British registered vehicle but no-one wants to know, as we live here in abruzzo and have done for quite a while.

I could buy one here and insure it here too but they cost more to buy in Italy if you can what you like and I'm concerned that the cover wouldn't be as good.

Also if anyone can recommend a website for used motor homes here in Italy could they post it please.
Thanks in advance.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

another can of worms I think when you get pms I can let you have the name of someone also in abruzzo who can help you for sure but no ducking or diving he will tell you the legal way to do it if there is one


----------



## suzannesadiqa (Oct 15, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> another can of worms I think when you get pms I can let you have the name of someone also in abruzzo who can help you for sure but no ducking or diving he will tell you the legal way to do it if there is one


Thanks, all help gratefully received...........could you forward the details please?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

suzannesadiqa said:


> Thanks, all help gratefully received...........could you forward the details please?


you have not got pms yet I think you know who iam I live in pretoro contact me by my signature roy


----------



## suzannesadiqa (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi again, I'm sorry I don't remember who you are, put it down to old age.
I would give you my email address but I'm not sure this is a private message......I'm not too good at all this as you might have guessed.


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi
I have a UK car in Italy with UK reg. 365 day green card. I did it through Herts Insurance in UK (Google them). Declared to them that I would rarely be in the UK in the car
Hope this helps


----------



## suzannesadiqa (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for that but the problem is that I want to buy a motor home from the UK and as we live in Italy no-one seems to want to cover it. I will give Hertz a try though.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have contact details of some one who can hewlp you but for some reason you have not got pms yet


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PMs only come into play when you have made 5 or more "sensible" posts


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

suzannesadiqa said:


> Thanks for that but the problem is that I want to buy a motor home from the UK and as we live in Italy no-one seems to want to cover it. I will give Hertz a try though.


As I said earlier, I did exactly that (with a car) had no problem insuring it for Italy for 12 months... with a specialist at Herts Insurance
I am pretty sure they will insure a motorhome too.


----------



## suzannesadiqa (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for that, I will try Hertz, I have been a bit preoccupied at the moment.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ive sent you a pm of somebody who can help you


----------

